# How to fix us and ds light



## TRINI_NINJA_DMR (Aug 4, 2015)

My upstream and downstream lights are blinking and i cannot get internet i have arris modem.i tried resetting it and tightening the wire but nothing worked


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

howdy and welcome. Have you contacted your service provider? That's probably the first place to start.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Just those two lights? Which modem do you have and who is the provider?

EDIT: I just noticed that you have an Arris modem per your original post. Usually for the eMTA (voice) modems the DS and US lights flashing together with Power and Online on solid, then the modem is performing an firmware update. This is normal.

If this has been going on for a long time, or its just the DS and US lights that are on, then the modem may have had a fault with the update. 

Arris modems are tend to be provided by the ISP so if you received the modem from them, then you will need to get them to fix/replace it.


----------

